# Weekend Trip



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Haven't posted a report in a while so here it goes:

Was up in birmingham for work so decided to keep heading north for the weekend. First stop is one of my favorite places in Alabama. The hike down to this spot is no joke and as i was getting ready this couple starts walking down with no water or anything. Luckily they realized their error and came back up about five minutes later. Caught probably 15 redeye bass and a couple sunfish in 3 or so hours of fishing which is probably the best I've ever done there. All fish came on a chartreuse boogle bug. 
IMG_4015 by wallace west, on Flickr
IMG_4018 by wallace west, on Flickr
IMG_0276 by wallace west, on Flickr
IMG_0265 by wallace west, on Flickr
IMG_0259 by wallace west, on Flickr

Got up early saturday and headed to the TN side of the smokies. Fished hard all day without so much as a quality strike. Talking with some people I may have been fishing too low but there definitely wasn't much happening in any of the spots i tried. 

Was thinking about trying for trout again sunday morning before the long drive back but after the struggles the day before I decided to try something different. Ended up catching a couple rock bass and a couple smallies all inside the park. The biggest smallie came on a stealth bomber with everything else coming on a double barrel popper.
IMG_4030 by wallace west, on Flickr
IMG_4036 by wallace west, on Flickr


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a pretty place.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, wallace,
next time you're up north, hit me up in selma when you come back south.
pm and i'll give you the address. could be a stayover if you need to.

jack


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Will do Jack I tried to shoot you a message back but it said you weren't accepting messages. Inbox might be full or something.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Haven't fished that area, but some of my favorite spots here at home used to be the deep bends of small, wade-able creeks.

The wife would sit in the shade and read while the golden retriever 'fished' the area close by.

If I was out of sight for too long the dog would get worried and I'd have to work my way back.

Sent from an unnamed device running an undisclosed OS via a third party application.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I've fished the LR near Mentone a few times this summer actually yesterday, little fish but fun and good way to practice my drifts. Watch out for hornets nest in those woods. I've seen two recently nasty critters they are!


----------

